# Painting an old metal bread box



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture of it for better suggestions?
Clean it, lightly sand just enough to give the paint something to bond to, wipe it down again and spray it with just about any spray paint.
One simple way to "dress" it up would be to use some simple decals on it, or you could use some stencils to make a design.

Here's just a sample of what I'm talking about. There's hundreds of companys that sell them.
http://www.designerstencils.com/default.aspx


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I like vintage bread boxes. Just googled "photos of vintage bread boxes" and got several designs. The word "bread" on the front seemed popular. One I liked had a small flower decal (maybe stencil) on the front.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=vintage+bread+box&qpvt=vintage+bread+box&FORM=IGRE


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

If cost is an issue....ignore me....

If it's vintage and you plan to keep it for a long time.....I would powder coat it. That will give you the strongest most durable coating you can ask for. Powder coating places will strip it, paint and bake it for you....but expect to pay $50-100


----------



## Plumber_BJ (Mar 22, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Got a picture of it for better suggestions?
> Clean it, lightly sand just enough to give the paint something to bond to, wipe it down again and spray it with just about any spray paint.
> One simple way to "dress" it up would be to use some simple decals on it, or you could use some stencils to make a design.
> 
> ...


That's a good idea I forgot about stencils :thumbsup: thanks!


----------



## Plumber_BJ (Mar 22, 2013)

joecaption said:


> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=vintage+bread+box&qpvt=vintage+bread+box&FORM=IGRE


Bing YES! much better than google not as slow and ongoing too! cool! thanks!


----------



## Plumber_BJ (Mar 22, 2013)

ddawg16 said:


> If cost is an issue....ignore me....
> 
> If it's vintage and you plan to keep it for a long time.....I would powder coat it. That will give you the strongest most durable coating you can ask for. Powder coating places will strip it, paint and bake it for you....but expect to pay $50-100


You're funny! I actually like your idea but as you say it's a bit expensive.If the shape of the box was nicer I might have considered it.I'll keep your idea in mind for another projet... a filing cabinet.I didn't know about powder coating so I'll look into it costs and all.Thanks for your input!


----------

